# Blinking docking light on an HP docking station



## Evan W (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi everyone,

When I plug in a laptop the docking light on the docking station starts blinking instead of steady like it normally does. I was just working a a laptop on this docking station and everything was working correctly. Docked another laptop and the docking light started blinking. Tried another laptop and the docking light stayed on. 

Now to the bad laptop that is making the docking light on the docking station blink. It is a hp compaq nc6120. I had the blinking docking light happen on another laptop (same model) and very strongly suspect a shorted MB. I tried searching for documentation on HP's website about this "blinking docking light" but havent been able to find anything. 

I was hoping to find out what the blinking docking light was code for but have had no luck so far. I'm not worried about the laptop I know its most likely toast just want to know the code to make troubleshooting a lot quicker.

Any help would be appreciated. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Evan W (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

I know this is a difficult one but does anyone have any ideas or need anymore info to figure this out? Anything?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Have you tried any other compatible docking station?


----------



## Evan W (Mar 24, 2009)

Product #PA286A is the particular docking station that I am using. I have tried another of the exact same docking station with the computer that was making the docking light blink and it did that on the other and I also tried a known working laptop on the other station and then the docking light stayed solid and operated normally. HP makes at least one other docking station that the only difference is the power connector but I dont have a known good one of those at the moment to test and may not get one to test with for a while. 

So, to recap. Tried another docking station still blinking docking light with laptop which the MB is supected to have a short. The docking stations work with known good working laptops.

Thank You TriggerFinger for taking a stab at this one.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

I must apologize but I have limited (VERY) knowledge of docking stations. All I know is that they usually blink if the laptop is NOT WELL seated on the port. I think it works the same way with HP docking stations. Assuming it works the same way, I suggest you check the connection/connector where the laptop plugs into. May be the contacts need cleaning (on the blinking docking station), or may be a bent pin.


----------



## Evan W (Mar 24, 2009)

No need to apologize for trying. I will take a look at the docking station connector on the laptops and the docking station to make sure that nothing is screwed up that way although a quick look over didnt show anything before I'll look more closely now. I'll also try seating and reseating it multiple times, see if that does anything. 
Thanks for the help I'll let you know if that works.


----------



## Evan W (Mar 24, 2009)

I looked at the connection of both the laptop and the docking station and nothing looks out of place. I cleaned the connections of the laptop with rubbing alcohol and still same thing. 

Looking at my previous posts it looks like I missed saying that the laptop that is making the docking station light blink the way it is when the laptop plugs in doesnt turn on itself. I tried using a brick power supply without the docking station as well and still wouldnt turn on. I tried a fresh, fully recharged battery from another laptop, still wouldnt turn on. What I mean by wouldnt turn on just so there is no confusion is, you push the power button and absolutely nothing happen. Just like when there is no power at all to an electronic piece of equipment, absolutely nothing happens. 

I'll have to give HP a call and see what they say if I have enough time. I'll post the answer whenever I am able to give HP a call. 

If any have anymore ideas to try I'll be happy to try them in the mean time.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

> ...I missed saying that the laptop that is making the docking station light blink the way it is when the laptop plugs in doesnt turn on itself. I tried using a brick power supply without the docking station as well and still wouldnt turn on. I tried a fresh, fully recharged battery from another laptop, still wouldnt turn on. What I mean by wouldnt turn on just so there is no confusion is, you push the power button and absolutely nothing happen...


To clarify what you posted (as quoted above)... laptop does not power ON when using ac adapter and/or good, charged battery? You mean regardless if it is DOCKED or not? If that is the case then you may have a problem with the laptop (a shorted mobo perhaps). I suggest before you even consider working on the docking station, try to know first why laptop does not power ON.


----------

